# Distinguishing between takeout or dine in?



## FullBloomCoffee (Mar 19, 2015)

Hey all.

I've been setting up my product library on the iZettle software that I'll be using as my ePOS, and as well as being able to add variants to menu items, I can also group them into folders.

I was just wondering if its worth adding a folder for take out and dine in with the same items mirrored so I can look at the difference when analysing later on, or if this is overkill, not needed or making a simple task more complicated , just wondered what everyone else's thoughts are?

Thanks

Matt


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

This is where actual tailored POS systems win, IMO. I have used systems that ask 'SIT IN' or 'TAKE AWAY' before you start adding items to the check.

Would be cool if the smaller and free programs did that.


----------



## FullBloomCoffee (Mar 19, 2015)

I can add this, I'm looking at the back end of the system, so if I want to have the system ask 'SIT IN' or 'TAKE AWAY' I just add that option









Im guessing your a vote for this addition then lol


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Definitely go for granularity from the outset.


----------



## FullBloomCoffee (Mar 19, 2015)

Thanks Glenn


----------



## FullBloomCoffee (Mar 19, 2015)

Scrap that, I can't add a folder within a folder, so i either group menu items(Coffee,Food etc.)

or have everything listed in folders for "Take Out" or "Eat in"

thats a flaw!


----------

